# Tyco book



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Hi guys
Is there a book on all the Tycos like Bob Beers complete color guide ?
thanks
Bill


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Yes indeed. Dan Esposito did two books. You want the second edition. He also did a follow up to cover 1997 through 2003. 

Are you going to the swap meet in October?


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

If you are meaning the one in Tinley park. Yes I am planning on going. 
Thanks for the Info.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I will be driving up from Bloomington using the 69 to 80/94 corridor. If you want to meet up along the way let me know. Sure hope they are done with construction.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I would like to meet you. what time are you going to try to get to the show? They are never done with construction on 80/94 LOL


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I was checking a map and can't find 69. Is it in IL or IN.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Oops-make that 65. I like to get there before the doors open. That way I only have to play Daytona 500 driver once. Don't know how much farther Tinley Park is from Matteson. We will have to work on a schedule.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

the flyer said it's 7.05 miles north west of Mattison. I'm in Cedar Lake which is south west about 18 minutes from the Merrillville exit on I-65 or about 40 minutes or less south of the Munster exit for 80/94. I'm looking forward to meeting you and and other HT members from the area.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

41-willys you have a pm


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

PM sent back at you


----------

